# The E Y E !



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

" The E Y E "

who doesn't want to try something unique. Tried realistic(up to you(?)) of an eye using Faber Castell 9000 series graphite pencil and Prismacolor primier coloured pencil on Bristol smooth paper. 
As always, Friday madness. 

Feel free to drop your thoughts about this.


----------

